
Working from Home (That Mitchell and Webb Look) - coldtea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRtBvo9grLw
======
radiowave
That's one of my favourite sketches of theirs, but probably not the one you
meant to link, i.e. it's not about working from home.

Perhaps you meant this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1567fzTY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1567fzTY)

